# problema con parpadeo de display de 7 segmentos en proteus



## 7a15 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola comunidad, este es mi primer mensaje aqui a pesar de que vengo leyendo desde hace como 1 mes.

El problema que tengo es que cree una simulacion en proteus en que hay un contador descendente que descuenta cada un segundo.
El problema es que cada vez que actualiza el contador hace un parpadeo, no se actualiza solamente el digito que deberia bajar, sino que todos los digitos parpadean.

Les adjunto el programa en proteus, ademas del archivo bas y hex que tienen el programa.

Espero que me ayuden, gracias!


----------



## cerebroo (Oct 9, 2009)

Pues, es solo cuestion de simulacion, no creo que haya problema, montalo en protoboard, y verás que no pasa....Me temo que es porque estas multiplexando, sucede eso, a mi me paso tmbn cuando hice un reloj, pero solo es cuestion de simulaion, realmente, no pasa asi creo. pues la frecuenci a la que se multiplexan, es invisible al ojo humano. Armalo y nos cuentas.

PD. Porque usas esl 16f877, si solo usas 2 patas...?

Saludos.


----------



## 7a15 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola, gracias por la respuesta.

Espero que sea algo de simulacion solamente, eso me deja algo mas tranquilo. Aun no armare el circuito porque tengo que esperar que me lleguen los componentes.

Uso el PIC16F877 porque esa es solo una parte del circuito mayor, necesito varios pines de entrada/salida (31 pines) ya que tambien manejare motores, leds y varias cosas mas.
Segun veo ese es el PIC que mejor se adapta a mis necesidades. 

Bueno y aprovechando que hablamos del proteus tengo otra duda: Es posible simular el sonido de un buzzer alli, pero que suene en los parlantes del computador? Lo intente con un buzzer que encontre pero nada sonó, no se si es porque PROTEUS no permite esa caracteristica o porque lo estaba alimentando con menos voltaje u otra cosa.

Gracias nuevamente por responder. Saludos!


----------



## cerebroo (Oct 9, 2009)

Si con buzzer, te refieres al zumbador, para colocarlo en los OSC del Pic, te soy sincero, nunca he trabajado con ellos.

Ahora, tienes que fijarte, que cuando buscas buzzer en el proteus, aparecen varios tipos, asegurate de usar aquel que dice Schematic model. u otro que no sea "No simulator Model", ya que ese no simula nada, en todo caso, io para Pic en proteus, uso el crystal, y me va muy bien  

Saludos.


----------



## Vick (Oct 9, 2009)

Si si se puede simular un buzzer en Proteus, solo elige el de la librería ACTIVE, le colocas un voltaje de dc y debe sonar a través de los altavoces del PC, al menos en las últimas versiones de proteus yo he hecho simulaciones con buzzers y funcionan perfectamente.

En las propiedades del buzzer eliges el voltaje de operación y la frecuencia.


----------

